# Quincy has a sister!



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy has been secretly telling me he wanted a sister now for years! :biggrin1:

*Really--Vinnie is getting older and I didn't want Quince to be alone. 

A wonderfully opportunity came up for this beautiful girl so I snatched her up!
I flew out to Nevada in early December and brought her home. 

She is 1 1/2 years old now and we named her Bellini.(Nene)-She is a delightful and funny girl and Quincy loves her! 

There was some adjustment time (she worked hard to win over Quincy who couldn't believe that she had "eyes" for him) ound:

None the less-----here is my beautiful Miss Nene-


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Awww what a pretty girl. Love the picture of Quincy and Bellini, adorable.


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

They are stunning!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

Both are adorable. Their colors match!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Just beautiful!!! What great pictures! She looks so comfy in that cute little bed .


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats. They are very cute and look so much alike. Enjoy double the trouble.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh my. Sooooo precious! Love them together!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adorable! Quincy and Nene are beautiful!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So beautiful. Congrats to you.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

CUTE!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Such beautiful fur kids, Julie! Love the Christmas hair-dos.


----------



## daniel19056 (Jun 13, 2014)

cute baby!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Beautiful Havs! So sweet to see their hair ties. The gator bed brings a smile. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

They are just perfect little bookends. You now have a beautiful matched set. I think they are absolutely gorgeous. You are twice blessed.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a pretty, pretty girl!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the nice compliments. She is a funny girl and makes us laugh every day.
She really was a nice fit for our home. Quincy enjoys her and she has eyes for him. LOL
She goes to work with me and runs around the clinic and we play "gotcha" with the vacuum. Recently she was spayed and her is a photo of her in her onesie. It was short lived as she is a licker! She ended up in a cone. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this when tou first posted! She's a darling! Congratulations!


----------

